# More CAN Cops to EU Team to Train AFG Cops



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2008)

From the EUPOL web page, dated 30 Jun 08:

"The number of Canadian EUPOL contingent is set to increase:  Seven officers from the Royal Canadian Mounted Police and other Canadian police agencies currently serving in Afghanistan are due to formally join EuPol following the signing of a Technical Agreement between the European Police Mission and the Government of Canada.  Canada has three police officers already serving in EuPol since several months.  
The newly recruited officers will all be stationed in Kandahar City as part of the first EuPol presence in that Southern province, where the Canadian Provincial Reconstruction Team has been in operation since 2005.
EuPol is currently composed of 120 officers from twenty countries (including other non EU members like Canada, Norway and Croatia) and more then forty international civilian experts."


----------

